# Mother-in-Law's Tongue?



## LVL UP

I have some in my back yard, can I put it in my aquarium?


----------



## susankat

No, mother in laws tongue is basically a succulant that doesn't require that much water and needs to dry out between waterings. In a tank it would just die.

Those are nice specimans, you can send one to me


----------



## LVL UP

That's just an image from google. The plants I have are much smaller, only about a foot. I asked because I saw these plants in PetSmart


----------



## squirrelcrusher

Ya I saw them at petsmart and petco. Both places will tell you that they can go into your fish tank no problem. Well, take it from me, they don't do good and die.


----------



## James0816

Definately won't last in an aquarium.


----------



## Zippy

I find that Petco/Petsmart sell a lot of plants that shouldn't go in your aquarium. Some may be appropriate for a terrarium, but at the time they have it under water which gives the perception that it is OK to do. And the employees will tell you it is OK.
Best bet, do your research at home to see what plants best fit your tank temp, lighting and PH. Then bring a list with you to the store.


----------



## ladyonyx

+1 Zippy. The chain pet stores are notorious for selling "water plants" that definitely cannot live submerged underwater. Ugh...


----------



## Dmaaaaax

A lot of the ones they do sell are in plastic tubes now with some moisture. Even if these plants are ok for tanks they have been growing emersed (out of water). They need to warn you that when going emerse to immersed the old leaves will fall/rot off to make way for the immersed leaves.

I find it better just to trim them off from the start along with most of the roots, and then plant them in an aquarium.


----------

